# Need Help again 400 motor



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Can someone tell me what goes in this hole to the right of the cam ? Is it just a plug if so what size ? Also what size is the smaller freez plug on the back of the block ?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Mikey...

Best thing to do would be for you to grab yourself a copy of the Jim Hand book, "How To Build Max-Performance Pontiac V8s" -- available lots of different places, like Barnes and Noble, Amazon, etc. The "building your short block" chapter has all kinds of good stuff on these plugs and more.

Not trying to dodge your question or anything...

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

An oil galley plug screws into the end of the oil passage, and a freeze plug gets driven into place in the hole shown. Judging by the look of the other, large freeze plug on the left, you'd be doing yourself a favor to replace all the freeze plugs in the block with brass ones. You'll have to measure for size, unless spec'd out by the manual Bear mentions.


----------

